# Trails in bielefeld? (EN, FR)



## BlackApe (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wohn jetzt ne zeit in Bi aber ich hab noch keine richtigen (anspruchsvollen) trails gefunden :/ Soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht schön zum fahren wäre, für XC wirklich bombe. 
aber das forderte bis jetzt mein cotic nicht wirklich 
wenn also mal jemand zeit und lust hat mir die zu zeigen, oder zu sagen, wie ich dort hin komme würde ich mich über ne PN freuen  
besonders so trails in der nähe von hoeberge, am fernsehturm wären interessant. und die öfters erwähnte FR strecke 

Bis densen 
BlackApe


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Januar 2013)

BlackApe schrieb:


> Ich wohn jetzt ne zeit in Bi aber ich hab noch keine richtigen (anspruchsvollen) trails gefunden :/ Soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht schön zum fahren wäre, für XC wirklich bombe.
> aber das forderte bis jetzt mein cotic nicht wirklich
> wenn also mal jemand zeit und lust hat mir die zu zeigen, oder zu sagen, wie ich dort hin komme würde ich mich über ne PN freuen
> besonders so trails in der nähe von hoeberge, am fernsehturm wären interessant. und die öfters erwähnte FR strecke
> ...



Also falls du den Mufflon-Trail meinst, den ham die Waldbesitzer letzten Herbst platt gemacht. Ich seh auf meinen XC Touren an ein paar Stellen mal 'n paar Freerider. Aber ich glaub, so richtig toll ist das hier für EN/FR nicht - da muss man sich die paar schwereren Stellen wie die Rosinen aus dem Kuchen zusammen suchen.

In moderatem Gelände wie hier macht zuviel Federweg das Fahren langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackApe (3. Januar 2013)

auch mit nem HT?


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Januar 2013)

BlackApe schrieb:


> auch mit nem HT?



Mit nem HT isses schon mal spannender als mit nem Vollgefederten. Ganz ohne Federung sind manche Stellen schon etwas böhse!


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

MIR machts mit ordentlich Hub meist mehr Freude


----------



## wolfi (4. Januar 2013)

Aber du weist doch, es ist nicht eine frage des hubs, sondern der technik

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## BlackApe (5. Januar 2013)

also gibt es doch ein paar spots?


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Januar 2013)

Klar gibts hier noch einige schöne Wege!

Der Bergschreck hat zwar Recht, dass hier im Sommer viel passiert ist, aber dass man mit AM oder Enduro Bikes hier keinen Spaß hat, ist meiner Meinung nach absolut übertrieben. ;-)
Wobei das natürlich auch subjektiv ist... Ich denke "normalerweise" braucht man hier im Teuto bzw. in den Mittelgebirgen kein Enduro. Aber vielen bereitet es eben mehr Spaß an manchen Stellen die paar cm mehr Hub zu haben. 

In Bielefeld gibts noch einige, zumeist kürzere Trails... Die enden dann aber oft plötzlich und es muss wieder hochgekeilt werden. Das bessert sich aber desto weiter man aus Bielefeld rausfährt. 

Bestimmt ergibt sich die nächste Zeit mal eine Tour wo du mit fahrne kannst, schau einfach in den Touren-Fred. ;-)


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2013)

Klar kann man hier auch mit dem Puky Hardy rumfahren aber...........
.........viel Technik plus Hub is ja irgendwie schon noch geiler! Ps gestern hab ich wiedr ne neue "alte Abfahrt" (vor)gefunden.


----------



## huck (30. Januar 2013)

Was bedeutet den Touren-Fred? Hätte auch bock mich in die Tour einzuklinken.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Januar 2013)

huck schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den Touren-Fred? Hätte auch bock mich in die Tour einzuklinken.



Das ist der hier.

Da wird viel über tolle Touren geredet, aber wenn es dann mal konkret ums Fahren geht, ist es dann plötzlich auffällig still. Ist also ein ziemlich uninteressanter Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (31. Januar 2013)

Interessante Touren verabredet man am besten per PN, damit es auch ne interessante Tour wird und man auch die richtigen Leute dabei hat


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## wosch (1. Februar 2013)

Mein Tipp: bei der Forstverwaltung anrufen. Der Förster sagte im Herbst letzten Jahres, er kenne ca. 25 Trails in Bielefeld. Er sagte auch, er sei dialogbereit.
Na, wenn das keine Aufforderung ist...


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Interessante Touren verabredet man am besten per PN, damit es auch ne interessante Tour wird und man auch die richtigen Leute dabei hat


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Interessante Touren verabredet man am besten per PN, damit es auch ne interessante Tour wird und man auch die richtigen Leute dabei hat



Wenn man Angst hat, neue Leute kennen zu lernen, ist das natürlich eine gute Vorgehensweise. Nur widerspricht das irgendwie der Grundidee eines Forums


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Februar 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: bei der Forstverwaltung anrufen. Der Förster sagte im Herbst letzten Jahres, er kenne ca. 25 Trails in Bielefeld. Er sagte auch, er sei dialogbereit.
> Na, wenn das keine Aufforderung ist...



Ist denn nur ein Förster für die Gegend hier zuständig? Ich dachte immer, das verteilt sich auf viele. In der Tat sollte man mal anfragen, ob man eine Liste der Trails samt GPS Daten vom Förster bekommen kann. Mann, 25 Trails, da ist bestimmt der eine oder andere dabei, den man noch nicht kennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

In jedem Fall ist zu beobachten, das teils wieder illegal gebaut wird.


----------



## nextfriday (1. Februar 2013)

Trails vom Förster???:what: Bei dem gibt es doch bestimmt nur neStraßenkarte für die Forstautobahnen

Send from anywhere else


----------



## the_Shot (1. Februar 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst hat, neue Leute kennen zu lernen, ist das natürlich eine gute Vorgehensweise. Nur widerspricht das irgendwie der Grundidee eines Forums



Ein Stück weit gebe ich Dir Recht, es wiederspricht der Grundidee eines Forums. 

Kontaktängste lass ich mir übrigens nicht nachsagen, kann ich mir schon rein beruflich nicht leisten.

Um das ganze mal für Dich ein wenig transparenter zu gestalten:

Ich verstehe unter einer interessanten Tour eine, mit hohem bis sehr hohem Trailanteil und jeder Menge bergab. Wenn man so eine Tour öffentlich publiziert ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass sich Leute einreihen, die manchen Fahrsituationen nicht gewachsen sind, oder gar meinen mit Ihrem CC Hardtail fahren zu können wie Cam Zink. Somit steigt das Unfallrisiko, welches sowieso enorm hoch ist, noch höher. 
Weiß ich übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung, hab mich selbst schon mal richtig überschätzt und dabei hat's mich zerrissen. Des Weiteren sind die Trails hier in und um Bielefeld schon hoch genug frequentiert, da muss dann nicht noch jeder CC-Heizer die gebauten Strecken runter schieben und das dann noch wieder weiter tratschen. Irgend einer seiner Kumpels bricht sich da dann den Hals und schon gibts wieder Theater.

Ich habe keine Lust für jemanden Ersthelfer zu spielen, der meint auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen / sich zu profilieren und dabei abschmiert.

Um das nochmal festzuhalten, ich finde es völlig okay und befürworte es auch, wenn sich neue Leute einreihen und Spaß am radeln findenMan muss aber immer gründlich überlegen wem man was wo zeigt.

Freunde kann man überall finden, also in dem Sinne...

...genug offtopic


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Februar 2013)

Ja gut, Leute die sich überschätzen sind schon eine blöde Sache. Aber es kommen ja nicht nur solche. Wenn man ne Tour anbietet und da vielleicht mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach der Singletrailskala angibt, ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. Und das ein Bekannter, der die passende Technik hat, mal nen schlechten Tag hat und sich ablegt, kann ja auch passieren. Lieber selbst den Ersthelfer spielen als Hilfe zu benötigen.

Aber man lernt ja auch Leute kennen, wo es gut passt. Ich finds jedenfalls schön, auch mal neue Gesichter zu sehen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht bekommen wir dieses Jahr nochmal nen OWL-Treff auf die Beine gestellt. Und wenn es nur ne gemeinsame Tour wird, bei der wir wie vorletztes Jahr 2 Gruppen bilden. Entweder unterteilt nach Streckenlänge, Schwierigkeitsgrad/Tempo oder Streckenart (Traillastig etc.). 

Das könnte man dann auch ggf. in nem netten Biergarten ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Über (22. März 2013)

Hallo,

kenne die Ecke um Bielefeld noch gar nicht, bin aber eben auf ein paar Youtube-Videos aus 2011 gestossen. Die Trails sehen recht spassig aus und ich würd mich gerne mal ner Runde anschließen. 
Einen regelmässigen Treff gibts nicht mehr oder?

Gruß
der Über


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. März 2013)

Über schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kenne die Ecke um Bielefeld noch gar nicht, bin aber eben auf ein paar Youtube-Videos aus 2011 gestossen. Die Trails sehen recht spassig aus und ich würd mich gerne mal ner Runde anschließen.
> Einen regelmässigen Treff gibts nicht mehr oder?
> ...



Wenns im Wald mal wieder etwas trockener ist, können wir ja mal was anleiern - Waldwichtel hats ja schon angesprochen.

 @Waldwichtel: in welche Richtung ging denn die Forumstour vor zwei Jahren? Oerlinghausen oder Werther?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. März 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenns im Wald mal wieder etwas trockener ist, können wir ja mal was anleiern - Waldwichtel hats ja schon angesprochen.


 
Ich würd mich anschliessen.


----------



## criscross (22. März 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenns im Wald mal wieder etwas trockener ist, können wir ja mal was anleiern - Waldwichtel hats ja schon angesprochen.
> 
> @Waldwichtel: in welche Richtung ging denn die Forumstour vor zwei Jahren? Oerlinghausen oder Werther?



ich antworte mal für den blauen Zwerg 
die OWL Trail Tour startete am Eisernen Toni und ging bis ca. Schöpketal


----------



## the_Shot (22. März 2013)

Ca. 80% der Tour bekomm ich ausm Kopf noch hin

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (22. März 2013)

Fährt morgen wer von euch?
Zwischen 9h und 14h wollt ich ein wenig im Dreck spielen.


Gruß
der Über


----------



## the_Shot (22. März 2013)

Ich nicht, vormittags muss ich meine Kurze bespaßen und nachmittags steht Hallentrial an


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. März 2013)

Jepp, Criscross hat recht! Hab ich aber vom Hören/Sagen da ich gesundheitsbedingt frühzeitig aussteigen musste. 

Die Race-Runde dagegen hatte Goonie geguidet. Dazu können sonst evtl. noch Slang, Huskyspeed und k_star was sagen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich nicht, vormittags muss ich meine Kurze bespaßen und nachmittags steht Hallentrial an


 
Samstags ist doch erst abends oder meintest den Sonntag?


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jepp, Criscross hat recht! Hab ich aber vom Hören/Sagen da ich gesundheitsbedingt frühzeitig aussteigen musste.
> 
> Die Race-Runde dagegen hatte Goonie geguidet. Dazu können sonst evtl. noch Slang, Huskyspeed und k_star was sagen.



Wenn wir dann schon mal ne grössere Gruppe zusammen bekommen sollten, fände ich es blöd, die dann wieder in zwei Gruppen zu zerteilen.

Wer racen will, könnte das dann noch am Sonntag machen. Mit dem "Kopf im Flaschenhalter" zu fahren widerspricht sich nach meinem Verständnis irgendwie mit einem Gruppenerlebnis.

Eine Gruppe mit moderater Geschwindigkeit und ebenso moderaten Trails. Für die heftigeren Trails ggf. kurz ne Gruppenteilung und hinterher treffen beide wieder zusammen. Das fände ich sinnvoll.


----------



## the_Shot (23. März 2013)

Das hört sich grad für mich nach nem OWL Frühligstrailtreffen an:thumbup: 

Ich bin dabei, auf den Trails könnte ich guiden, die Zwischenetappen können Leute mit Kondition vor
 @wiehenrenner, ich hab Karten für die WM heute, geht um 1730 los

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (23. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Das hört sich grad für mich nach nem OWL Frühligstrailtreffen an:thumbup:



Ich melde Interesse an!  bräuchte aber eine Gruppe ohne Kondition und Technik


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich melde Interesse an!  bräuchte aber eine Gruppe ohne Kondition und Technik



Technik kann doch Dein Bike!


----------



## the_Shot (23. März 2013)

Hier, keine Kondition

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (23. März 2013)

Hi,
ich würde auch gerne in der Gruppe ohne Technik und Kondition mitfahren.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Technik kann doch Dein Bike!



Federweg rettet Leben.


----------



## Über (23. März 2013)

Wär dabei !
Der Frühling dann hoffentlich auch mal, wär nicht traurig drum heute die letzte Runde im Schnee gedreht zu haben... für immer... ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2013)

Über schrieb:


> Wär dabei !
> Der Frühling dann hoffentlich auch mal, wär nicht traurig drum heute die letzte Runde im Schnee gedreht zu haben... für immer... ;-)



Wenn man sieht, was gerade in Grossbritannien abgeht, können wir hier noch einigermassen zufrieden sein.

Waren gestern verdammt viele vereiste Stellen im Wald. Die unteren Wege waren matschig, die oberen gefroren. Erstaunlich, was die wenigen Meter Höhenunterschied temperaturmässig ausmachen. Bei den Bedingungen kann selbst 'ne kurze Runde ganz schön lang werden...


----------



## DL82 (28. März 2013)

Wird Ostersonntag im Teuto gefahren...hätte Interesse an traillastiger Strecke. 


Wäre doch schön, wenn man was auf die Reihe bekommen würde.
Wäre für Vormittags, so dass alle noch Eier suche können 
Kenne die Gegend nur oberflächlich, kann deshalb nicht guiden.
(nur B.S - HF kenne ich sehr gut)


----------



## Lavler (1. Juni 2013)

Hey, ich bin neuling in dem bereich MTB und wollte mir nen Bike zulegen...was ist denn am besten geeignet(hardtail,downhiller...) für den Teuto und das Wiehengebirge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (1. Juni 2013)

Hier brauchst Du mindestens 180mm + 

Ne, Spaß bei Seite, erstens falscher Thread und zweitens kommts drauf an was Du fahren willst.


----------



## Lavler (1. Juni 2013)

Ja deswegen frage ich ja was alles möglich ist Im teuto und wiehengebirge, war da ja noch nie^^

Welche art von Bikes eher für den Teuto und wiehengebirge gedacht ist.

Ich hab jetzt zwischen nem Hardtail und nen Freeride bike tendiert.
Würde mir nen Hardtail als anfänger reichen ?

Da der teuto und wiehengebirge erstmal mein einsatzgebiet wäre.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juni 2013)

Klar reicht ein Hardtail, ein Fully macht aber schon mehr Spaß.  Würde ich vor der Entscheidung stehen, würde ich etwas in der Kategorie eines Stumpjumper Evos kaufen.


----------



## scale33 (2. Juni 2013)

Ab einer Körpergröße von über 170cm würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein 29er empfehlen. Da rollt ein Hardtail schon sehr gut. Klapper mal einfach ein paar Radläden ab und mach Probefahrten.
In Herford bei Blöte kannst du direkt vor der Tür eine Probe Strecke fahren.


----------



## noam (2. Juni 2013)

Lavler schrieb:


> Ja deswegen frage ich ja was alles möglich ist Im teuto und wiehengebirge, war da ja noch nie^^
> 
> Welche art von Bikes eher für den Teuto und wiehengebirge gedacht ist.
> 
> ...



Kommt halt sehr stark darauf an was dir vorschwebt zu fahren. Im Prinzip sind alle arten von Bikes von der CC Racefeile bis zum Downhiller im Teuto anzutreffen und alle haben ihren Spaß. Dir sollte nur bewusst sein, dass jedes Bike seinen speziellen Einsatzzweck mitbringt und daher für bestimmte Sachen nur begrenzt tauglich ist.

Waldautobahn und co geht mit der CC Feile halt schneller, besser als mitm Enduro oder gar Downhiller. Den Downhiller wirst du hoch schieben und runter rasen.

Der beste Kompromiss ist ein AM (Speci Stumpi oder ähnliches), weil dir hier alle Wege offen stehen und du mal schauen kannst wohin sich deine Fahrgewohnheiten entwickeln. Fährst du eher längere Touren und bleibst eher auf den Waldautobahnen, wäre ein 29" HT sicher die beste Wahl, fährst der gern Touren mit Trails bist de mit dem Stumpi super bedient. Fährst de nur hoch um wieder auf dem nächsten Trail runter zufahren, kannst du auch auf nem Enduro heimisch werden.

Schiebefraktion gehört für mich nicht in den Wald sondern in den Park


----------



## Lavler (2. Juni 2013)

Ja es gibt halt 2 möglichkeiten die ich machen werde , einmal das ich hier bei uns in der woche im teuto etc. Fahren werde und an manchen wochenenden halt in die Bikearena...nur 2 Bikes kaufen kann ich net vom Geld her.


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2013)

kauf das rad bach dem was du öfter machst und miete dir eins im park.
am vielseitigsten für den teuto ist aber wohl wirklich die 140/160mm allmountain-klasse.
kommt überall hoch und macht bergab trotzdem laune.


----------



## scale33 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich muss mich nochmal melden.
Man kann im Teuto sehr gut Touren fahren, Richtung Hermann oder auch Richtung Hilter und weiter. Wenn man weite Strecken zurücklegen will empfehle ich ein 29er Hartail mit 100mm Gabel, damit kommt man im Teuto jeden Hügel runter und auch HOCH. 
Willst du nur die "illegalen" Trails fahren kauf dir ein ca 160mm (oder mehr) Fully, dann kannst du auch nach Willingen oder ähnlich.
Du kannst dir auch bei vielen Händlern ein Bike gegen Gebühr leihen und am Wochenende testen, die Gebühr wird bei Kauf gutgeschrieben.


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Juni 2013)

Lavler schrieb:


> Ja es gibt halt 2 möglichkeiten die ich machen werde , einmal das ich hier bei uns in der woche im teuto etc. Fahren werde und an manchen wochenenden halt in die Bikearena...nur 2 Bikes kaufen kann ich net vom Geld her.



1. völlig falscher Thread
2. komplett indifferenter Einsatzbereich

Das Thema ist viel zu komplex, als das Du hier ne sinnvolle (im Sinne von passende) 
Antwort erwarten kannst. 

Allein für'n Park könntest Du Dir zig unterschiedliche Räder zulegen....

Du brauchst nen "Schwerpunkt". Vermutlich willst Du AM mit EN Ambitionen fahren. 

Da musst Du Dich eben in der Bikeklasse umsehen, die Du schwerpunktmäßig fahren willst. Definier das als erstes.

Vermutlich ist das die AM Klasse mit 140-160 mm Federweg.... Nen 29er Hardtail ist aber so ziemlich das sinnfreiste Rad was Du Dir (oder auch 'man' im Allgemeinen) überhaupt zulegen könntest ...


----------



## poekelz (3. Juni 2013)

Lavler schrieb:


> Ja deswegen frage ich ja was alles möglich ist Im teuto und wiehengebirge, war da ja noch nie^^
> 
> Welche art von Bikes eher für den Teuto und wiehengebirge gedacht ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn du Spaß an der Sache haben wirst und keinerlei Rennabmitionen in dir hast, reicht dir ein Harttail genau 1 Jahr. Danach wirst du dich nach einem Fully (vermutl. AM-Klasse) umsehen.

Bei einem Kumpel war es genauso: Anfänger mit nem HT angefangen und nach kurzer Zeit auch mit uns AMlern auf Tour war er mit der Karre dann sehr schnell am Ende. Nach einem Jahr hat er sich dann im Ausverkauf ein AM+ mit 150mm Federweg gekauft und ist seit dem Glücklich im Wiehen UND in Willy (mit den gegebenen Grenzen).

Wenn du nicht weißt ob du Spaß am biken haben wirst, sei dir empfohlen erstmal einen Hobel für ein Wochenende auszuleihen (nimm gleich ein Fully) und dann ausgiebig Touren im Wiehen und Teuto zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (20. Juni 2013)

Hey moin hätten von euch  eventuell ein paar Lust mal eine tour vom eisernen Anton Richtung Schöpketal zu machen und mir paar Trails zu zeigen.
muss aber dazu sagen das ich konditionel nicht der fiteste bin.


----------



## karbontimo (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hab gehört, dass durch Unterschriftensammlung die DH-Strecke im Teuto wieder offen ist. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2013)

Bin ich mir nicht sicher. Neues zu der Aktion gibt es eigentlich immer hier: http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/

oder hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. August 2013)

karbontimo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab gehört, dass durch Unterschriftensammlung die DH-Strecke im Teuto wieder offen ist. Ist das korrekt?



Welche DH Strecke wo im Teuto? Der Teuto ist lang.


----------



## karbontimo (1. August 2013)

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/bielefeld/mitte/mitte/3733924_Radfahren_auf_Truemmern.html

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=firefox-a&hl=de&q=bielefeld+br%C3%BCckenstra%C3%9Fe&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47ba3db93c4101e1:0xc96e08294195d5d8,Br%C3%BCckenstra%C3%9Fe,+D-33607+Bielefeld&gl=de&ei=5rz4UZ_GMcGatQbb4oHQCQ&ved=0CC8Q8gEwAA


----------



## wosch (2. August 2013)

karbontimo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab gehört, dass durch Unterschriftensammlung die DH-Strecke im Teuto wieder offen ist. Ist das korrekt?



Da ist nichts offen. Und es hat dort (Schuttberg) vorher nichts gegeben, was offen gewesen sein könnte.
Der Schuttberg hat mit dem Teuto nichts zu tun.


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. August 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Da ist nichts offen. Und es hat dort (Schuttberg) vorher nichts gegeben, was offen gewesen sein könnte.
> Der Schuttberg hat mit dem Teuto nichts zu tun.



Eben. Und wenn in dem Artikel der Förster zitiert wird, dass man mit der Strecke "Leute aus dem Teuto raus bekommt", zeigt das schon, wessen Geistes Kind sich hier umtreibt.

Wanderer will man auch nicht "aus dem Teuto raus" haben. Es ist immer das gleiche Brett, das Förster und Waldbesitzer vor dem Kopf haben - und da sie ja genug Holz haben, wird es ständig erneuert.

Es ist an der Zeit, dass auch das NRW Forstgesetz wie in Hessen umgebaut wird, um etwaigen Versuchen der Waldlobby zuvor zu kommen.


----------



## buechner (30. August 2013)

Ich bin demnächst auf Besuch in Bielefeld, kann mir jemand Tipps zum Fahren geben, gerne Trails, habe aber Hardtail und noch kein GPS. Oder gibt es jemanden der am 20.9.oder 21.9.mit mir fahren möchte. Ich dachte so an 40 km/ regenfrei. Danke...


----------



## scale33 (30. August 2013)

Moin 
Ich könnte dir einiges im Teuto zeigen,  am 20.9 nachmittag oder am 21.9
nach Absprache.  Fahre auch HT. Singletrails, Waldautobahnen wie du möchtest. 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buechner (30. August 2013)

Hallo Kai, Super, dann nehme ich am 20.am Nachmittag, wenn es gut läuft könnten wir ggf den 21.mit dran hängen. Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ich komme mit dem Auto und habe mein Rad auf dem Dach, bin also flexibel. Gruß a


----------



## buechner (30. August 2013)

Es soll nun doch lieber der Samstag sein, evtl. muss ich am Freitag noch arbeiten und reise da erst am Abend an. Also am Samstag dann wann und wo? Gruß a


----------



## scale33 (30. August 2013)

Hallo,

Wir können uns an der Gaststätte Peter auf dem Berge treffen, dort kostet das parken 2,-, 
oder an der Sparrenburg, Tierpark, was für dich am Besten ist.

Wenn 11:00 Uhr für dich OK ist, später ist aber auch möglich.
Gruß


----------



## buechner (30. August 2013)

Sparrenburg ist wohl einfacher zu finden, direkt vor dem Eingang zur Burg. 11 ist prima. Ich habe ein weißes Rad und weißen Helm und heiße Anne bis dann.


----------



## buechner (18. September 2013)

Hallo Kai, das Wetter soll in Bielefeld am Samstag ja ganz gut sein, ich kann mich aber auch auf Regen einstellen. Bis Samstag 11 Uhr vor dem Eingang der Sparrenburg.


----------



## scale33 (18. September 2013)

Hallo, ja ich habe mir auch schon die Wettervorhersage angesehen, es soll ganz gut werden. Dann bis Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

